# Rachmaninoff's music used for musical



## john august smith (Jul 6, 2008)

two fellows named wright anf forrest used griegs music for SONG OF NORWAY, then years later they used borodins music for KISMET. both of these were big successes. in the early 70s they tried again with rachmaninoffs music for ANYA. it reached broadway, but failed. does anyone out there own a copy of the LP? did anyone see the musical? if so, which compositions were used? thank you for your answers.


----------

